# 'fin, enfin -  tic de langage



## Kabouterke

Bonjour,

Je suis à la recherche d'un mot (tic de langage) en italien qui a le même sens que *'fin/enfin* en Français ou_* I mean*_ en Anglais.

Par example:
1. Ma voiture est un Peugeot 106,_* 'fin/enfin, *_c'est un 107.
   (My car is a Peugeot 106, _*I mean*_, it's a 107).

2. C'est pas qu'il est moche, mais il a un nez bizarre et des yeux.... _*'fin/enfin*_, tu vois ce que je veux dire?
   (It's not like he's ugly or anything, but he's got a weird nose and his eyes are... _*I mean*_, do you see what I'm talking about?)

Est-ce que les mots "_*tipo*_" ou "_*voglio dir*_e" marchent en ce contexte?

Merci!


----------



## bearded

Bonjour
A mon avis, 'voglio dire' ou (dans quelques cas) 'cioè'  marcheraient très bien.
  'Tipo': ça s'entend désormais partout, et pourtant ce n'est pas de bon italien, mais c'est un  jargon de la jeunesse... (il y aura certainement des objections).  Il y a une façon correcte d'employer 'tipo' (ho avuto varie malattie, tipo (=come) la scarlattina,...) et une façon non-correcte (vado a trovare mia madre, tipo tutti i giorni: ça c'est du jargon).


----------



## frugnaglio

Bonjour.
Ici _cioè_ marche très bien. _Voglio dire_ n'est pas trop beau dans ton deuxième exemple à cause de la répétition: _voglio dire, capisci cosa voglio dire_?
_Tipo_ a plutôt le sens d'une explication de ce qu'on a dit ou il sert à introduire un exemple de quelque chose. Dans tes deux phrase _tipo_ est complètement déplacé.


----------



## Necsus

Bonjour Kabouterke.
Un mot que j'utilise souvent dans mon travail pour traduire "I mean" est "insomma" (à cause de la labiale): «non è brutto, ma con quel naso e quegli occhi... *insomma*, hai capito cosa voglio dire».


----------



## Kabouterke

Grazie! Mi sembra che cioè sia la parola che sto cercando.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, Kabou.

A me pare che "_Ma voiture est un Peugeot 106,* 'fin/enfin, *c'est un 107 _" contenga un'asserzione seguita immediatamente da una correzione. In questi casi io direi:
"La mia macchina è una Peugeot 106,* anzi *(una) 107 ".

Saluti.

GS


----------

